
How to find the biggest prime numbers - ibra
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/a-really-trivial-proof-of-the-lucas-lehmer-test
======
pbsd
Along these lines, it has been argued that the ancient Greeks could have
discovered Lucas-Lehmer with their contemporary technology:
[https://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/215073/files/MGFinal.pdf](https://infoscience.epfl.ch/record/215073/files/MGFinal.pdf)

------
pg_is_a_butt
2^n + 1

~~~
marvy
not always prime: try n=3 or n=5 or n=6 or n=7 or n=9 or n=10 or ... fun fact:
all of these counterexamples have been divisible by 3 or 5.

------
gloves
Brain sending a whole load of 'nope' signals this morning - hope to come back
to this later :)

